# New coffee cup design



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

So I've given up thin porcelain and am now throwing thicker earthenware - as recommended on the forum:act-up:, photo of the latest (with Sage DB for scale),

Just out of the kiln - can't wait to try for latte tomorrow am, cup and saucer for me and mug for husband.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good skills Drusy!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I like those. but......

Throwing cups, plates, glasses is a Greek thing isn't it ??


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gives a new meaning to latte art. Great skill.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow - making your own coffee cups! I'd say you might start a trend but it would obviously take some of us a long time to learn how to make cups like that!

?☕?


----------

